# Campervanannie's trike garage



## Admin (May 15, 2017)

I thought I would post a couple of pics of the trike conversion in Annie's garage.




We used ramps that Annie already had and recycled them.
The winch has a wireless remote.
The incline on the ramp is to allow the trike to roll out on the winch (which is braked)


She has also had fitted:

2 x 175 watt solar panels
3 x Exide ES900 gel carbon batteries
Truma SG1000 pure sinewave inline inverter
NASA BM-2 Battery Monitor
Ring RSCDC30 Combined Battery to Battery and MPPT charger.

And a Rae ornament on her roof



Hopefully, these upgrades will make her motorhome a great 365 wilding van for her.


----------



## carol (May 15, 2017)

Admin said:


> I thought I would post a couple of pics of the trike conversion in Annie's garage.
> 
> View attachment 53897View attachment 53898View attachment 53899
> 
> ...



Wow, good work guys.


----------



## izwozral (May 15, 2017)

She will not want to associate with us common plebs soon.












Great job guys, love the winch rig.


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 15, 2017)

Admin said:


> And a Rae ornament on her roof
> 
> View attachment 53901



Also available in red suit, pointy hat and fishing rod

Rae & Ann


----------



## trevskoda (May 15, 2017)

Brill job, she will looks like something out of thunderbirds rolling out on that ramp.


----------



## campervanannie (May 15, 2017)

They did a brilliant job but immediately afraid I lost the Wae gnome going under that low bridge the other side of Bugsworth alwightt Wae.


----------



## Robmac (May 15, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> They did a brilliant job but immediately afraid I lost the Wae gnome going under that low bridge the other side of Bugsworth alwightt Wae.



I've lost the way home before Annie, but never lost a Wae gnome!


----------



## yorkslass (May 15, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> They did a brilliant job but immediately afraid I lost the Wae gnome going under that low bridge the other side of Bugsworth alwightt Wae.



Good job you mentioned the low bridges, was going to ask if I could have one too.


----------



## slider (May 15, 2017)

Great jobs guys. Annie you will want for nothing great set up. All that extra room for the vodka. :raofl:


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 15, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Wae gnome



Hello Annie,
On a more positive note, since being knocked off the roof I have, in fact, been invited to three garden parties.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 15, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I've lost the way home before Annie, but never lost a Wae gnome!



Hello Wob,
It's a Pitney to hear about that, being as you were only 24 hours from your gnome.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (May 15, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Wob,
> It's a Pitney to hear about that, being as you were only 24 hours from your gnome.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Was there a bit of a Fudd when you hit the bwidge Wae?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 15, 2017)

*Electrics*

Hi all, we were there while the electrics were going in....Phil explained to me, while work was in progress, as you all now see in his post above..very impressive. Maja


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 15, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Was there a bit of a Fudd when you hit the bwidge Wae?



No Wob, I was saved by my Gene's.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Caz (May 15, 2017)

Well done everyone. Should make life a lot easier for you, Annie.


----------



## The laird (May 15, 2017)

Hope Annie will let me park next to her so I can tap some power from the national grid she's produced.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 15, 2017)

The laird said:


> Hope Annie will let me park next to her so I can tap some power from the national grid she's produced.



Don't park between Annie and Sue or you might get micro-waved. Is it legal to drive a sub-station on the highway?


----------



## The laird (May 15, 2017)

Edina said:


> Don't park between Annie and Sue or you might get micro-waved. Is it legal to drive a sub-station on the highway?



More chance o getting gassed with vodka vapour:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:lane:lane:


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 15, 2017)

The laird said:


> More chance o getting gassed with vodka vapour:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:lane:lane:



After consumption or before!  :idea::raofl:


----------



## 1 Cup (May 15, 2017)

*love it guy's. good job to ya all.*

Annie your so lucky, can we have some lecy to
 did the boys do the coke addvert for ya 2!:hammer:


----------



## Annabella (May 15, 2017)

Admin said:


> 2 x 175 watt solar panels






And they started out seriously


----------



## campervanannie (May 15, 2017)

Annabella said:


> View attachment 53911
> 
> And they started out seriously



Goodness knows how they stayed on the roof at that angle.


----------



## Annabella (May 16, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Goodness knows how they stayed on the roof at that angle.



That's maybe how you lost your ornaments Annie; it wasn't the low bridge it was when you opened your Heki and they were standing on it 

Ann


----------



## Tezza33 (May 16, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Good job you mentioned the low bridges, was going to ask if I could have one too.


Carol has one fitted now, it screams when it sees a low bridge so more effective than a truck satnav :bow:


----------



## campervanannie (May 16, 2017)

Annabella said:


> That's maybe how you lost your ornaments Annie; it wasn't the low bridge it was when you opened your Heki and they were standing on it &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Ann



I went to Asda today and bumped into Waes relatives.


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I went to Asda today
> View attachment 53926View attachment 53927



Are you sure it wasn't British Gnome Stores?

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

well it was british gnome stores it was in the gnome and garden section


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> it was in the gnome and garden section



Well actually Barrie these little fellows move from place to place..........they're gnomads.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Well actually Barrie these little fellows move from place to place..........they're gnomads.
> 
> Rae & Ann



so they are gnomeless then


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Wouldn't have gnome that!


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> so they are gnomeless then



I believe some actually have motorgnomes

Rae & Ann


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 16, 2017)

[video=youtube;5SQdBxVjZx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SQdBxVjZx4[/video]


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

The laird said:


> Wouldn't have gnome that!



Well it's about time you were told some gnome truths

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

do their motor gnomes have fishing ponds built in


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> do their motor gnomes have fishing ponds built in



No but they do have televisions and they watch Australian soaps.......like Gnome and Away

Rae & Ann


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 16, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> No but they do have televisions and they watch Australian soaps.......like Gnome and Away
> 
> Rae & Ann



and radios so they can listen to the gnome service (yer gotta be old to get that)


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

Edina said:


> and radios so they can listen to the gnome service



They also do a bit of DIY, I've seen quite a few at Gnome Base

Rae & Ann


----------



## jimbohorlicks (May 16, 2017)

A good installation guys, well done. Campervanannie will now be totally gridless.


----------



## Annabella (May 16, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> these little fellows move from place to place



Wouldn't they be gnomesick?


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

Annabella said:


> Wouldn't they be gnomesick?
> 
> View attachment 53928



Perhaps they should try gnomopathic medicine

Rae


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Here today ,gnome tomorrow


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

*Z*

Hope they have sat nags to find their way gnome


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

if the are not well they could also try gnomatherapy


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Don't know about that but I will give you a gnome call later on


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

well if they are gnomeless then they will be gnoming the country side


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Nah gnome is where the heart is


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Rae this is all your bl- - dy fault!


----------



## Annabella (May 16, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> They also do a bit of DIY........



........and in their spare time they play for the gnome counties


----------



## Wully (May 16, 2017)

Think robs been dressing up to


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

so we have mr gnome and misnomer playing for the gnome countys  and she shops at british gnome stores  driving round in a motorgnome with a pond inti and the y have health issue and see the gnometherapy  doctor and prefer gnomepathic medicine he like doing diy  etc


----------



## Robmac (May 16, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Think robs been dressing up to



How does the song go Wully? 

....Gnome Wae Meee


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 16, 2017)

Robmac said:


> How does the song go



Show me the Wae to gnome

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

there is no place like gnome


----------



## Tezza33 (May 16, 2017)

Lord, please take me now


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

[video=youtube;A13FuixaquU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A13FuixaquU[/video]


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:

:nothingtoadd::nothingtoadd:


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 16, 2017)

I've been doing some Gnomework,and this year we are going to cross the channel to Gnomandy, that is once Sherlock Gnomes has solved the Gnomes of the Baskervilles mystery. On the way we shall first stop at Stratford to watch Gnomeo and Julliett, followed by the pyhon classic Gnomealot. If you think that was stretching it we are going to the front Garden Music festival to watch Bob Gnomely sing Gnome Woman, Gnome Cry.

Anyway  Gnome pun intended.

Goodnight.


----------



## Minisorella (May 16, 2017)

paulhelenwilko said:


> I've been doing some Gnomework,and this year we are going to cross the channel to Gnomandy, that is once Sherlock Gnomes has solved the Gnomes of the Baskervilles mystery. On the way we shall first stop at Stratford to watch Gnomeo and Julliett, followed by the pyhon classic Gnomealot. If you think that was stretching it we are going to the front Garden Music festival to watch Bob Gnomely sing Gnome Woman, Gnome Cry.
> 
> Anyway  Gnome pun intended.
> 
> Goodnight.



Very fond of Gnome Woman, Gnome Cry but here's my particular favourite...

 Paul Young, Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Gnome)

[video=youtube;ju_a2-Pve4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju_a2-Pve4g[/video]


----------



## oldish hippy (May 16, 2017)

groan gnome more please. pretty please


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 16, 2017)

*Just one more and that's it... all gnomed out...*

John Denver ....

Country roads, take my gnome,
To the place I belong
West Virginia, mountain momma
Take my gnome, country roads.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 17, 2017)

Gnome more please:mad1:


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 17, 2017)

Going gnome

[video=youtube_share;CcIAkP7SFyI]https://youtu.be/CcIAkP7SFyI[/video]

Rae & Ann


----------



## jeanette (May 17, 2017)

Arggghh gnome more!!!!!


----------



## oldish hippy (May 17, 2017)

London underground gnome is called a metrognome


----------



## jeanette (May 17, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> London underground gnome is called a metrognome



Argh hippy!!! :rolleyes2::sad:


----------



## oldish hippy (May 17, 2017)

Annabella said:


> View attachment 53911
> 
> And they started out seriously



ray hanging out with his gnomie


----------



## Tezza33 (May 17, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> London underground gnome is called a metrognome



I could do with one, my BPM ( beats per MINUTE)  goes up as soon as I read this thread:hammer:


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 17, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> London underground gnome is called a metrognome



A metrognome is a gnome with a pendulum up it's bum used to keep time whilst playing the piano in London.


----------



## hotrats (May 17, 2017)

Excelent job lads,what a community,i hope to be a member for a loooong time.


----------

